# Jbrd's and Rochelle's photo thread :)



## jbrd (Oct 1, 2007)

We thought we should start a photo thread just like everyone else.  

Heres is our sub adult female B.smithi "Juanita" 













C.fasciatum female "Tiger" Pretty as a shiny new penny dont ya think?







A couple of our T.blondi slings.

























The mean pet hole ..... P.lugardi female "Bloody Mary" named after the mother in law.













Female A.geniculata, no name yet..... 







Female N.chromatus "Cruella"







Female G.aureostriata "Juliet"







Female G.aureostriata "Miss Nancy", Love this genus.







Hope you all enjoy the pics. More to come later.


----------



## thedude (Oct 1, 2007)

soo cool, i love the P. lugardi and those t. blondi slings are to die for!


----------



## penny'smom (Oct 1, 2007)

Wonderful pics!  :clap: Having both smithi and fasciatum slings, I love to see ppl post pics of their bigger kids.  Mine have a long way to go. 

Gotta ask though, that second _T blondi _seems a whole lot fuzzier than the others.  Is this a different ssp?


----------



## thedude (Oct 1, 2007)

tis a fresh molt a belive... correct?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing sub adult about that smithi! That is a beautiful girl! Nice pics to keep them coming!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks to Jbrd and his wifey for the great shots!!


----------



## massmorels (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pics! Any pokies in that collection of yours?


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 2, 2007)

Aaaaaw --- you know there are!  
Pics on the way!  (Thanks for all the good deals, BTW --- ManicSubfusca )
Glad everyone enjoyed our "kids" as much as we do... there are soooo many that need to be added to this thread...batteries re-charging!


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow that is a nice  P.lugardi and those T.blondi's are amazing


----------



## jbrd (Oct 2, 2007)

penny'smom said:


> Gotta ask though, that second _T blondi _seems a whole lot fuzzier than the others.  Is this a different ssp?


Not a different ssp, but just a younger T.blondi.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rochelle's Roach Children...*

...fresh infants (G.portentosa)  ...aren't they CUTE?


The infamous 80 gallons of Hisser fun....My "Roach Zen" 


...just ONE layer of the "nursery"..... 


....anyone who knows me, knows how much I love the hissers...
I won't even give the nymphs to the T's anymore...:8o 
I WILL sell them, though! Especially if you wanna be a "roach-momma", toooooo!


----------



## massmorels (Oct 3, 2007)

now thats alot of roaches!!


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 3, 2007)

.....sssshhhhhhh!
Don't tell Orkin! 

You ought to see the B. dubia's tank.....
And my cutie-pah-tootey Dominoe babies.....    
The orange heads are going like gang-busters, toooo!


----------



## massmorels (Oct 3, 2007)

Multiply the poop out of those Dominos.. I WANT SOME!!


----------



## JColt (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice spiders! I'd love to have that hisser set up! My wife wouldnt though


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 3, 2007)

ManicSubfusca said:


> Multiply the poop out of those Dominos.. I WANT SOME!!


We're gonna have a long wait...they take 1.5 years to mature. Males mature out faster than females, so I'll have to find SOMEone who can get some males for breeding later...(?)
THEN we have to wait 5 months for the eggcases to hatch....and start all over again. They have small clutches, tooo. :wall: 
IMO worth every minute...and guess who's getting spoiled, now?  lolol


----------



## massmorels (Oct 3, 2007)

I give up, who's getting spoiled now? 
I may know someone who could part with some adults. Pricey though!


----------



## jbrd (Oct 3, 2007)

*Forgotten pic......*

I forgot to add pics of what the B.smithi sling holding a crickett leg looks like now.....


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, up until now...the hissers have been spoiled BAD. They get as much attention as the dog does! lol
NOW, however - I have 14 tiny, precious & cute Dominoe nymphs who are getting all the attention.... I just can't stop staring at the peat - hoping one will peek back at me...teeheehee


----------



## jbrd (Oct 4, 2007)

*P.miranda*

This girl is like greased lightning in her enclosure, wow shes fast.


----------



## massmorels (Oct 5, 2007)

is that the miranda? such a little cutie!

Which one of you crazies called at 8:30 this morning?!? Court was getting her beauty sleep (not that she needs it), and she about freaked when the phone rang!


----------



## jbrd (Oct 8, 2007)

*oooops my bad!!!!*

I forgot to add the sling pic to post #18 of what the B.smithi looked like with a cricket leg in its mouth when i first got him approximately 18 months ago.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 11, 2007)

Interesting! What do you feed those hissers to?


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 12, 2007)

Woah, that is quite a bit of hissers. Don't tell me you keep ALL of them as pets..


----------



## jbrd (Oct 12, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Interesting! What do you feed those hissers to?


I don't feed off our hissers because I would be in trouble with my wife if she ever catches me doing it. :razz:


----------



## jbrd (Oct 12, 2007)

*Yup*



P. Novak said:


> Woah, that is quite a bit of hissers. Don't tell me you keep ALL of them as pets..


Yeah there the wifes pets.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 16, 2007)

This is the P.formosa baby that I got as a "sympathy" donation from talkenlate04...she replaces the formosa that I raised and then killed in a move..   After 5 days in a shipping vial - lost in the mail ---she came through just dandy!!


----------



## jbrd (Oct 21, 2007)

*P.ornata*

Here is a pic of a P.ornata I got the wifey just for fun. He is lookin to be male to us, can't wait to see this guy grow up.   
XOXOXOXOXO To the wife!







s


----------



## jbrd (Oct 21, 2007)

*P.irminia*

Heres our P.irminia sling we rarely see, isn't she purty!


----------



## †-MarK-† (Oct 21, 2007)

That is not an ornata . It's striata or regalis or fasciata .


----------



## massmorels (Oct 21, 2007)

yes it is, his bands are just a little dark due to being a juvenile male.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 21, 2007)

jbrd can you get more pics of your _P.ornata_?


----------



## jbrd (Oct 21, 2007)

Tried to get some more pics but she is hiding with her B.bubia she had over for lunch. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## jbrd (Oct 21, 2007)

*A.geniculata........AKA....... "Agatha"*

I was trying to get some pics of pokies and caught a pic of this girl in the process.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 22, 2007)

Mark is right!!  :clap: :clap: 
My highly distracted hubby (*dirtygiggling*) thought he was photographing my new ornata.....
He was actually photographing my new P.striata...... 
She is a confirmed female, toooo!  
I promise to not "distract" him when he's takin' pics of T's again, guys.....LMAO  He forgets stuff......Ahhhh Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!! 

The ornata in question is indeed a suspected male, though....hopefully pics of him will be added soon. He's a Chicken Sh*t and VERY hard to photo....:wall:


----------



## Elaine (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice spideys hun. The A. genic is gorgeous. :clap: 

Elaine xx


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 22, 2007)

*B.bohmei..."Matilda"*

This is the little girl that I surprised Jbrd with.... 

Thanks again to Travis and Courtney!!  :clap:


----------



## jbrd (Nov 9, 2007)

*OMG look what the wifey found for me.........*

I can not believe she found found a G.pulchra female for me  
My wife is the best there ever was! 
Thanks my sweet! :worship: 







I'll try to get some better pics of her soon.


----------



## Staley (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sure thats a female?*

Looks a lil thin. AWESOME COLOR Though Very Nice Sleek BLACK LOVE IT ...

Wish I had a wife that would find cool t's for me


----------



## jbrd (Nov 9, 2007)

Staley said:


> Looks a lil thin. AWESOME COLOR Though Very Nice Sleek BLACK LOVE IT ...
> 
> Wish I had a wife that would find cool t's for me


Well ventrally sexing tells us it is a female and was sold to me as a confirmed female. She has not molted for us yet but I am 99% sure she is a she. 
Yeah I thought she was thin when we got her too, but several large B.dubia and several crickets later she is looking much healthier now.


----------



## jbrd (Nov 9, 2007)

*New pics of G.pulchra.*

We just took a couple of more pics to show how much weight she has put on in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## jbrd (Nov 9, 2007)

*P.ornata*

What a beautiful Poecilotheria even if he is male.  







Here he is a little agitated if you cant already tell.  












Hope you all like the pics.


----------



## jbrd (Nov 9, 2007)

*P.fasciata*

Here is our P.fasciata believed to be a female  what do you think?


----------



## jbrd (Nov 11, 2007)

*This G.pulchra is awsome.....*

I thought I would post another pic of our G.pulchra "Elvira" hangin' out on my wifey's shoulder tonight.  







And on her lap


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 11, 2007)

And what a very nice G. pulchra you have!  :drool:


----------



## jbrd (Nov 12, 2007)

*Well I had the day off today and heres what I did.*

The wifey picked up on a 10 gallon tank with sliding front doors and a locking screen lid.
Then she made a request of me and here is how it turned out.

This is just a quick rough lay out.






A little progress has been made here with limited selection on the Sharpies.  






Just a few minor details to finish up.:? 






Finally finished the back ground.  






With the front doors in place.






Now we just have to figure out what we want to put in it.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Nov 13, 2007)

thats a freakin sweet tank .. I never even thought of doing artwork on tanks, just the inside with decorations.. these boards are always giving me new ideas for cool things to try with the arachnids.. thanks


----------



## Tunedbeat (Nov 13, 2007)

That is wicked, quite an amazing job you did there!


----------



## jbrd (Nov 14, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the comments guys, it took me around eight hours or so to draw.


----------



## desertdweller (Nov 15, 2007)

Beautiful pics!!! Thanks for sharing your brood.  
I love "Cruella"  she certainly looks the part! 
What do you feed your T blondis?  Pinkies, mice, rats?  I'd have one but for this vegetarian it's too much of a stretch.  Could they thrive on hissers alone?   

Nice thread.
Blessed be,
Sydney


----------



## jbrd (Nov 15, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Beautiful pics!!! Thanks for sharing your brood.
> I love "Cruella"  she certainly looks the part!
> What do you feed your T blondis?  Pinkies, mice, rats?  I'd have one but for this vegetarian it's too much of a stretch.  Could they thrive on hissers alone?
> 
> ...


We feed or T.blondi's roaches, cricketts and superworms They will live just fine on this diet.


----------



## jbrd (Nov 16, 2007)

*Here is the finished results.*

I think we will go with this set up for awhile.  
The Wife wants to put one of the juvie T.blondi's in here...


----------



## jbrd (Nov 18, 2007)

*Transfer pics......*

We finally moved the "babies" into larger containers...it was hairy - but no real drama.  














This is baby  P. miranda...














And finally; baby P.formosa.....













(Thanks again, Ryan..she's my wife's pride and joy!)


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 18, 2007)

> (Thanks again, Ryan..she's my wife's pride and joy!)


Not a problem..... she/he is looking well fed!


----------



## _Lange (Nov 18, 2007)

I really like your art!! The muscles are awsome in those dragons! I like that idea alot


----------



## _Lange (Nov 18, 2007)

do you do tattoos???? you could!


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 19, 2007)

Um, sort of!
I have a sweet rose tattoo that he drew on a card for me, last Valentine's Day.... I had my regular artist copy it exactly....
I've been TRYING to convince him to draw a memorial for my younger brother for my next tatt...but hasn't had the time alone to draw, just lately.   
It's a cover over another, badly done tatt...

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb264/jbrdz/Picture010copy-1.jpg


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 5, 2008)

This is "Elvira", with a few good meals under her belt...
I just bought Hubby a new 2" female G. grossa ~ but he doesn't know it yet. hehehehe
Pics soon!


----------



## jbrd (Feb 7, 2008)

*oops.........*

The wife had a talkin to me about posting different picture threads , so now i am only allowed to post pics in this thread.  

T.blondi  <----- My personal favorite. 







P.ornata 4.25 inches







Lasiodora. parahybana female. 5.0 inches


----------



## Uglykid2 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like the ID block in the LP's cage! How did you make that? Nice ornata too...


----------



## jbrd (Feb 7, 2008)

*I.D. block*

I made it out if aluminum on a CNC mill with an 1/8 end mill.
I have several other I.D. blocks for my other T's, this one just happened to be in the picture.


----------



## spartybassoon (Feb 7, 2008)

Those are some great pics, jbrd!  Keep it up!


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 7, 2008)

jbrd said:


> I made it out if aluminum on a CNC mill with an 1/8 end mill.
> I have several other I.D. blocks for my other T's, this one just happened to be in the picture.


Sounds like people would like to have those.  Are they difficult to make?  You might be able to make some money selling them, especially to people with large collections!  Something to think about, maybe. 
Very glad to see you and Rochelle back again!  We've missed you!!!


----------



## jbrd (Feb 7, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Sounds like people would like to have those.  Are they difficult to make?  You might be able to make some money selling them, especially to people with large collections!  Something to think about, maybe.
> Very glad to see you and Rochelle back again!  We've missed you!!!



When I first made these I.D. tags I asked in an old thread if others would be interested and there was no real interest in them. So they are in my enclosures.


----------



## jbrd (Feb 7, 2008)

*H.lividum*

I dug this girl up today to see how she is doing.


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 8, 2008)

jbrd said:


> I dug this girl up today to see how she is doing.


And you didn't get a threat pose?  Now _that_ is amazing!


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 8, 2008)

*"Igor"..our Scalopendra Sub. Dehaani Mau Chau*

These are pics of the first and only time we've ever caught him outside of his hide...hehehe. He's holding one cricket with his midsection and eating another. What a beast!


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 8, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> And you didn't get a threat pose?  Now _that_ is amazing!




Nah! "Marylin" is a sweetheart, for a Haplopelma.  We have an adult G.rosea with more attitude...lol


----------



## jbrd (Feb 9, 2008)

*Juanita*

Thought I would show this girl off today since I caught her out during maintenance.

"Juanita" Female B.smithi, 4.5"


----------



## seanbond (Feb 9, 2008)

healthy haplo!!!


----------



## jbrd (Feb 9, 2008)

*Thanks.*



seanbond said:


> healthy haplo!!!


I'm really surprised she looks as good as she does for the eating schedule she has been keeping.


----------



## jbrd (Feb 9, 2008)

*"Marylin" Communing with her totem.....lol*


----------



## jbrd (Feb 9, 2008)

*Skin Bin.*

Thought I would show everyone our "Itch Box".


----------



## jbrd (Feb 10, 2008)

*A.bicoloratum*

We dug this wee baby girl up because we had not seen her in two and a half months and was worried she was not eating.


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 10, 2008)

*A.seemani female*

This is "Priscilla". She's one of the T's that we took to the school; all the kids in the autistic class held her. She's a sweetie!


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 10, 2008)

that looks like it would be a reallllllly itchy box


----------



## thedude (Feb 10, 2008)

NastyNate said:


> that looks like it would be a reallllllly itchy box


i agree... like make your grandkid's grandkid's itch


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 10, 2008)

jbrd said:


> Thought I would show everyone our "Itch Box".


Hahahahha
I got one of those too.


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Holothele sp. "tachira".....*

This is one of jbrd's favorite's at present...hehehe


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dominoe Nymphs...*

Here are the long awaited pics....
Just another molt or two and we'll have pattern. Until then, they're just Momma's pet dirt.

....Momma's spoiled pet dirt......


----------



## jbrd (Feb 18, 2008)

*G.pulchra Female "Elvira"*

Well you never know what the picture is going to turn out to be when you just point and click.


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 18, 2008)

ATTACK OF THE 40FT TARANTULA!!!     

Classic "B" movie fare....

(She's actually very sweet. She's starring in my avatar...)


----------



## jbrd (Feb 18, 2008)

*Blue is in the air tonight....*


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*New "Do" for Phil the B.albopilosum*

Out of all the "fancy" T's we have collected; plain old Phil is still one of my favorites. He's a Man on a Mission...busy all the time. I got the "boy vibe" off him when we first got him as a freebie, about the size of a flea. (thanks Trav)...
His exuvium was too small and mangled to be 100%, but he still looks all male.  
















OMG aren't his little toes CUTE!!??


----------



## josh_cloud (Feb 26, 2008)

that dehanni is awesome! logan tells me you're scaerd of it. if it needs a new home, you know where to send it! josh


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 26, 2008)

*Reluctant T.blondi....LMAO*

Re housing the T. blondi got very interesting for a minute or two..hehehehe







All turned out just fine...and no one had to change their drawers...


----------



## seanbond (Feb 27, 2008)

quite the wholesome collec  keep up the good work!


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 27, 2008)

Why Thankee!  
Most of our favorite's stay in their borrows and we don't get a chance to get really decent shots of them....
It's way cool to be able to share our collection with people who also enjoy them.....:clap:


----------



## cristal7901 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Your new kids*

You should post some new pics of the new kids *hint* *Hint*  lol. They are not as exotic as some of theese guys, but they are missed. *tear*


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 27, 2008)

cristal7901 said:


> You should post some new pics of the new kids *hint* *Hint*  lol. They are not as exotic as some of theese guys, but they are missed. *tear*


I can't wait to get some good pics of the tiny little A. versicolor that we bought from you!  
I'm heading to Preuss' Pet Store this morning for pinheads to feed her...
I named her "Wonka" .. for her crazy colors.....  

Thanks for the great deal, Cristal!


----------



## STAR105.7 (Feb 27, 2008)

lolz! nice pics mom and dad!


----------



## STAR105.7 (Feb 27, 2008)

lolz! nice pics mom and dad! :razz:


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 28, 2008)

*Avicularia versicolor!*

I've been waiting soooooo long to have one of these. 
Isn't he/she adorable and amazing?  
I named it "Wonka" because of the everlasting color...


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 2, 2008)

*Euphobopus cyanognathus 1.75" F.*

This is the long awaited, drooled over, forever-on-the-wish-list, OMG do we really _have_ one?!? arrival and Birthday T. for jbrd......

Our blue fang girlie!!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## seanbond (Mar 2, 2008)

Euphobopus cyanognathus= "smurf lips"
nice pix!


----------



## jblayza (Mar 5, 2008)

*awesome*

awesome family you got there guys, the G. pulchra is beau-T-ful!!!!! I also love pokies and the smithis.:drool:


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 5, 2008)

jblayza said:


> awesome family you got there guys, the G. pulchra is beau-T-ful!!!!! I also love pokies and the smithis.:drool:


Thank you!  *blushing*

*we finally settled on a name for the blue fang girlie....(you guys are a bunch of smart alecks, but you got us going in the right direction)... 
We're going to call her "Hot Lips" !!  
When she's in trouble, we'll call her "Loretta"....heeheeheeheehee


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 8, 2008)

*Time to update the list..*

It's been awhile since we've looked all the way through our thread, and I see that we've got lots of a few, but none of others...lol  
These are what we have so far dug out of the files, and we plan on rattling some cages tonight and getting some more of the others...  
We hope you enjoy our "kids" as much as we do...

"Ma Barker", the orneriest P.murinus *ever....*






"Xena", the *mellowest* P.murinus ever..and also 6". She's enormous. 






"Lucille" 6.5" F. C.crawshayi   (nice gams, huh? ) 






"Lucille" out having a nip...






"Lorena"  2" F.  P.cancerides   (the name says it all... )






"Lucretia"  1.75"  F.  N.colloratovillosus    (feisty and full of it..she thinks she's big _already..._ lolol)






M.robustum  3.5"  US   (those are some crazy legs, huh?  )






M.robustum 3.5"  US  






"Miss Zorro"  5.5+"  F.  H.minax  (This lady is very angry; we aren't sure what we did; but she clearly hates our guts. ... We love her, though...  xoxo)






"Miss Charro"  4.5+"  F.  B.emilia  (cootchie-cootchie!  )






One of the baby A.mettalicas 1.25"  (isn't that the cutest fanny? )






The littlest P.regalis baby...        






"Dorothy"  1.75" F. G.rosea         (daughter's early B-day gift  )


----------



## seanbond (Mar 9, 2008)

great collection, so "wholesome"


----------



## jbrd (Mar 11, 2008)

*T.blondi*

Here is a pic of one of our T.blondi. He is about 5"+ now.


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a newly molted Cranifer/Fusca hybrid....isn't she pretty?  The T's will think so.....:} 






And one of the Blaptica dubia colonies....at feeding time.


----------



## jbrd (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## fartkowski (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW
Is that blondi gravid?


----------



## jbrd (Mar 12, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> WOW
> Is that blondi gravid?


I'll never tell.


----------



## Rochelle (Mar 16, 2008)

*Aphonopelma anax Female 5"  "Elizabeth"*

She's an absolute sweetheart; mellow as a breeze...


----------



## tamjam69 (Mar 16, 2008)

lovely.... you do make me jealous sometimes...:5: :5: :5: :5:


----------



## JayzunBoget (Apr 16, 2008)

*Respect Miss Elvira!!!*






I had a little fun in photoshop. thought you'ld get a kick out of this.


----------



## Rochelle (Apr 30, 2008)

That is the _shiznit!  _  :clap: 
Thanks JZ.... it looks just like an old movie poster...lolol


----------



## forte42133 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Hello!*

Greetings, my name is Kevin, and if I have the right person, you helped me start to get over my fear of tarantullas. I've been showing the pics I have to everyone! If you are the correct person, I look forward to learning more from you! If I am mistaken, then please accept my sincerest apologies. Bring my err to my attention, and I will trouble you no further. Thanks!


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so glad to see you here on AB! If you're looking to learn more about T's, then this is definitely the place!  
We were all SO proud of you at the show, Kevin! It took a lot of guts to do what you did; and in front of strangers, no less! :clap: I'm confident that you'll be a proud owner of a beautiful T, in the near future.  
Welcome to the addiction, friend! You'll be truly hooked in no time; judging by your sincere efforts at the show....!


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 13, 2008)

*Pics from Preuss' T night.....*

"Elvira" and Momma...she won us two 5gallon tanks with screen lids...good girl!!







"Mother Theresa" the F. A.geniculata


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 13, 2008)

*More of our collection  *

"Miss Charro's" new suit.....adult F.B.emilia







P. platyomma baby.....aaaawwwww!







P.metallica male "Lars"






















"Clarabelle" adult P.fasciata female 8+"







Hissers and "little" bugmomma.....the kiddo is a natural! :clap:


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 14, 2008)

*More kids....*

This is "Gizmo"...he's weird and cool as can be. 






"Gladys" the MM. G.rosea ~ more than 2 years after ultimate and still spinning sperm webs. 











E.uatumon 2.5"


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 17, 2008)

*E. murinus F.  2"*

Introducing one of our newest nasty tempered ladies...."Evilyn". She certainly lives up to her name and hates us already.... 
She's definitely one of our favorites!


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 22, 2008)

*Grammostola sp. "Concepcion"...*

This is our adult female, "Kitty-Kitty"...named by James Tuttle.


----------



## vbrooke (Jun 23, 2008)

Absolutely amazing!!! Your Ts have the biggest butts ever. Obviously WELL fed. I soooo envy you!:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

Vicki


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 26, 2008)

*One of our new girlies!  P.fortis Female*

This is "Audrey Rose"...she lives up to her name. We're pretty sure she's plotting our demise....we're so PROUD of her! :clap:


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 26, 2008)

Rochelle said:


> This is "Audrey Rose"...she lives up to her name. We're pretty sure she's plotting our demise....we're so PROUD of her! :clap:


She can date Dahmer. They'd make a cute couple.


----------



## Rochelle (Jun 26, 2008)

I am a slow kid!!!  :wall: 
She was named by Todd Gearheart!!!!!  
That's who we got her from........


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 26, 2008)

Audrey rose is a great name 
Good movie as well


----------



## pinkfoot (Dec 13, 2008)

I've just read every post in this thread, and it was a real pleasure - thank you!

Some wonderful spids there, and the two of you clearly take great care of your charges..! :clap:


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank You Pinkfoot!


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a couple of pics of our P. metallica girl, "Iris".
















A partial pic. of our last L.A.T.E. meeting 11-08






Huey the bearded Dragon..asleep in her dish..lol! 






"Sparta"..our daughter, STAR105.7's new P.imperator female.


----------



## crpy (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice pics fo sho, love the blue baby


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Dec 29, 2008)

Hehe, cute beardy.
My russian tort always sleeps in his food dish too.


----------



## Spydra (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Rochelle! Amazing photos and LOVE those roaches! 

Renee


----------



## jbrd (Mar 21, 2009)

*Update.*

I have not posted any new pics in a long while, so I thought I would update the picture thread.  

Theraphosa blondi "Ogra"











Grammostola acteon "Gertrude"











Ornithoctonus aureotibialis "Ginger"





















Eucratoscelus pachypus






Megaphobema mesomelas  "Legion"






Grammostola formosa  "Ursula"






Aphonopelma seemani    "Priscilla"











Grammostola pulchra   "Jet"






Aphonopelma anax    "Elizabeth"
















Grammostola grossa   "Gretchen"


----------



## Eggy (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pics, post some pics of your dubia cage.


----------



## jbrd (Mar 21, 2009)

*B.bubia*

As per requested, here is one of our B.dubia tanks. Note that there is no lid.  







And just for fun, here is our Eublaberous posticus tank about one minute after I dropped a piece of toast in.


----------



## jbrd (Mar 23, 2009)

*Acanthoscurria juruenicola "Gemma"*

She is just the sweetest young lady.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 8, 2009)

I just think these two guys are just awsome, what do you all think?


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great pics!  I'm especially interested in the pics of the roach colonies.  Do you have any lateralis colonies?  Love the pics of the pulchra, makes me want one so badly!

Oh yeah, that G. acteon is beautiful, I've never seen one before.  Is she docile?


----------



## jbrd (Apr 9, 2009)

jbm150 said:


> Great pics!  I'm especially interested in the pics of the roach colonies.  Do you have any lateralis colonies?  Love the pics of the pulchra, makes me want one so badly!
> 
> Oh yeah, that G. acteon is beautiful, I've never seen one before.  Is she docile?




Yeah we have lateralis's but no pics of those yet, sorry.
The G. acteon is a kitten and would love you to death if given a chance. 
If you have a chance to get one, I recommend you do it.

~J


----------



## bamato (Apr 9, 2009)

O Aureotibialis is one of my favorites, yours is gorgeous!!


----------



## jbrd (Apr 11, 2009)

bamato said:


> O Aureotibialis is one of my favorites, yours is gorgeous!!



Thanks, she is all attitude too.  

~J


----------



## jbrd (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the Ephobopus cyanognathus..we haven't seen this one in several months...lol! We got this pic while rehousing tonight.  

~J


----------



## jbrd (Apr 13, 2009)

Theraphosa apophysis  "Agnes"  

	
	
		
		
	


	





~J


----------



## jbrd (May 17, 2009)

Just a couple of quick pics to post.  



















~J


----------



## JayzunBoget (May 23, 2009)

Yay, Jaie and Rochelle!!! I hope you pull a big ol' sac from that! More captive babies means fewer will ever have to go through what my poor wild caught girl did!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------

